# Guidance required on good A/V Receiver



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Friends
Could you please help in choosing a latest good a/v receiver and good range of sub woofer and other speakers to set amazing home theater system connecting my sony bravia Tv


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What is your budget if I may ask. There are different flavors for receivers.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

easy... Denon 4520ci.
.
.
.
but seriously, need to know more about your requirements and desires. What type of speakers do you have, how loud do you listen, how many hdmi inputs do you need? what is your budget? many size constraints? need multi room capability? Any preference for auto room correction? etc., etc., etc.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

In the case of a whole home theater system, a budget is necessary as reasonably, one can run the range from home theater in a box to easily, a $25k system.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Budget isnt my constraint. Room size 20x16 feet. Besides i live in apartment and hence cannot be loud sound listener. But at the same time should able to appreciate the music.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

All the name brand AVR's offer good quality & preformance. Make a list of the features you need + which room correction software you want (recommend Audessey XT 32 with Sub EQ). Then see which manufacturer can meet your needs for X $'s. Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha & Marantz seem to be very popular in our forum.

Speakers on the other hand are a bit more subjective & preform according to room acoustice combined with placement. It is best to listen to them in you room before hand. Many ID companies allow for 30-45 day trials. Currently, Chane Music & Cinema (Jon or Craig) has some nice specials. They are a stand up company as well as one of our sponsors. 

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/

They would be my choice as a great starting point.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Budget isnt my constraint. Room size 20x16 feet. Besides i live in apartment and hence cannot be loud sound listener. But at the same time should able to appreciate the music.


To start with, a basic, top end AVR with a few whistles and bells is a good start. We recently retired a Marantz SR5007 to backup duty. It's an excellent, for the price receiver but the amplifier and room correction software are a bit anemic for our listening tastes. In my opinion, it would be an excellent choice for an apartment setting with a set of efficient, 8 ohm speakers.

To me, this refurbished unit is the screaming good deal of the day.

For better amplifier (louder) sections and room correction software, you will need to spend more.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

gopi_16 said:


> Budget isnt my constraint. Room size 20x16 feet. Besides i live in apartment and hence cannot be loud sound listener. But at the same time should able to appreciate the music.


Look at getting a great pair of headphones and a DAC. Even with a modest receiver and speakers your likely to annoy the neighbors... and forget about having a subwoofer....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Spending approximately 30% of the amount you spend on front main speakers is a reasonable amount to spend on an AVR based on MSRP of the speakers and the AVR.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> Spending approximately 30% of the amount you spend on front main speakers is a reasonable amount to spend on an AVR based on MSRP of the speakers and the AVR.


Could you expand on the wisdom of your above suggestion?

Today our mains would be $3,200.00 USD and recently, our AVR ran $2,200.00 USD. Back in 1994, we purchased our mains for $2,000.00 USD. I'm not knocking your suggestion, I'm trying to understand your reasoning. Hence why I posted what we paid so you don't think I'm trying to lead you.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I did not originate the 1/3 (electronics) - 2/3 (speakers) distribution of budget.
It is a distribution I have seen recommended in several places (forums) when shoppers are asking what/how to buy.
It happens to be a guideline I think has merit or I would not suggest it.
Guidelines are just that though and one size does not fit all.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> It happens to be a guideline I think has merit or I would not suggest it.
> Guidelines are just that though and one size does not fit all.


Thanks.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

gopi_16 said:


> Budget isnt my constraint. Room size 20x16 feet. Besides i live in apartment and hence cannot be loud sound listener. But at the same time should able to appreciate the music.


Hi gopi, I would suggest you look at full ranged dipole loudspeakers, like Magnepan (depending on where you are, you may be able to audition in person, which is always best). You definitely have the space for them, seemingly the budget. Speakers that are true dipoles at lower frequencies will radiate somewhere around 6db less power (per speaker) and do not extend into the very LF bass, which your neighbors will greatly appreciate. Magnepans will sound good with music and do fine for HT even up to moderately high levels, which you seem to imply is not required due to the living space.
The upper models of all the receiver brands you mentioned will tend to have more than sufficient capability to drive these type speakers to moderate levels.
As always, with speakers, it is best to hear them if possible before purchase.

cheers


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gopi_16 said:


> Friends
> Could you please help in choosing a latest good a/v receiver and good range of sub woofer and other speakers to set amazing home theater system connecting my sony bravia Tv





gopi_16 said:


> Budget isnt my constraint. Room size 20x16 feet. Besides i live in apartment and hence cannot be loud sound listener. But at the same time should able to appreciate the music.


I just realized none of us actually did what you initially asked for.
So after looking over this list (which I think would make a nice system) please tell us what your budget is.
Unless you are fortunate enough to afford this gear, in which case enjoy the system. 

OK grab yourself four of these http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/800_Series_Diamond/800-Diamond.html
One of these http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/800_Series_Diamond/HTM2-Diamond.html 
One or two of these http://velodyne.com/subwoofers/digital-drive-plus-18.html 
The 805D bookshelf speakers would work well as surrounds if you don't want 4 of the 800D speakers in the room or as rears in a 7.1 system. 

Generally speaking I am a AVR guy, but I also believe in keeping things somewhat balanced money wise so for a speaker system like that grab this http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Prod...x?CatId=hometheaterprocessors&ProductId=MX121 
To finish off the system throw in five of these (7 if you want the rear speakers) http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=amplifiers&ProductId=MC601


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I didn't do any calculation on the 1/3 - 2/3 ratio thingy.
LOL


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> Generally speaking I am a AVR guy, but I also believe in keeping things somewhat balanced money wise so for a speaker system like that grab this http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Prod...x?CatId=hometheaterprocessors&ProductId=MX121
> To finish off the system throw in five of these (7 if you want the rear speakers) http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=amplifiers&ProductId=MC601


Here's the whole system.

I was partial to this comment in the article: "These all-new, entry-level models...."

...:devil:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes the magazines are very entertaining with their take on entry level. 

Hopefully the OP will come back and give a working budget.

Its fun to dream but more interesting to work out best bang components for a given price bracket.

But if the coin doesn't matter dreams can come true easily enough when we are discussing HT.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> But if the coin doesn't matter dreams can come true easily enough when we are discussing HT.


On this point, if coin doesn't matter, it's just another purchase.

I can only dream (drool) over the thought of a McIntosh based system but at the same time, I'm grateful Denon has come to our rescue.

...:bigsmile:

McIntosh is home theater beauty personified but for our needs, total number of watts aside, does the McIntosh amplifier outperform our current AVR?

McIntosh amplifier: "Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 0.1% distortion at 210.1 watts." Pre-Pro plus Amp...retail, $12,000.00 USD.

Denon AVR4520CI amplifier section: "Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 0.1% distortion at 121.8 watts" AVR, retail, $2,599.00 USD.

Sensitivity of mains 100db/1w/1m. Sensitivity of center channel, 99dB/1w/1m.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bee said:
McIntosh is home theater beauty personified but for our needs, total number of watts aside, does the McIntosh amplifier outperform our current AVR? 
Sorry Bee, yeah. It does. Mine too...
Someday if I'm a good boy, maybe, just maybe. 
I actually have in my studio, a Mcintosh, 2100. It's from '71 I think. It's still awesome. My buddy called Mac one time, about his own amp, he asked"how long do these things last anyway"? Answer was, (paraphrase), don't know....we've only been making them for 65 years! Rofl


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Bee said:
> McIntosh is home theater beauty personified but for our needs, total number of watts aside, does the McIntosh amplifier outperform our current AVR?
> 
> Sorry Bee, yeah. It does. Mine too...


Forgive me, but how is it out performing our AVR? That's a lot of price difference for two systems, watts difference aside, which bench test out equally. And yes, there's nothing wrong with a set of seven McIntosh MC601's. My comments applied to the McIntosh MC8207.

Our AVR has XT32 w/SubEQ HT. We don't need a boatload of connectors to hot wire the Pre-Pro to the amplifier. According to linked bench tests, the amplifier sections of both units have equal distortion characteristics and aside from the small difference in output (doubling of power for a +3dB gain in speaker output), they both have the same distortion characteristics (which is inaudible) where as, our AVR is capable of easily driving our speaker system to distortion free, THX spec'd, full on, continuous reference level output without concern of overheating while cranking at 8, 6 or 4ohm and has the ability to handle the occasional dip below 4ohm.

Despite our receiver having a full set of Pre-Outs, we have no need to incur the cost of a separate amplifier, not to mention the AVR has dual (separate) subwoofer outs. Not to be confused with dual, internally "Y'd" subwoofer outs but fully independent subwoofer outs that can be calibrated separately. An aside, when it becomes time to replace the AVR due to any outdated technology (obsolescence), the replacement cost will be far less than replacement of the outdated McIntosh Pre-Pro at which time we'll be able to take benefit of upgrades in technology and have a new three year warranty.

In double-blind, ABX tests, nobody has been able to successfully identify different amplifiers when working properly and gain adjusted for equal output beyond that of random chance.

What am I missing or not understanding?

........

.......lddude:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well bee, I was just giving you a little poke is all. Your AVR is certainly worth the slight envy I have for a such a device, but you even admitted to Dream/drool over a Mac based system. 
Please don't tell me that's only for the gorgeous blue lights!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Your AVR is certainly worth the slight envy I have for a such a device, but you even admitted to Dream/drool over a Mac based system.
> Please don't tell me that's only for the gorgeous blue lights!


And a well deserved poke indeed but the truth be known, on occasion, I have a shallow, shallow side and just being able to let people read "McIntosh" is sufficient reason for me. The glow of the blue lights.........is just icing on the cake. I miss the glowing lights of the 1970s gear. It was always soooo cool looking.

...:devil:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> On this point, if coin doesn't matter, it's just another purchase.
> 
> I can only dream (drool) over the thought of a McIntosh based system but at the same time, I'm grateful Denon has come to our rescue.
> 
> ...


I'd toss the speakers out judging on their response curves. I wouldn't even audition them.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> I'd toss the speakers out judging on their response curves. I wouldn't even audition them.












"This graph shows the quasi-anechoic (employing close miking of all woofers) frequency response of the XR100 L/R (purple trace), *LCR80 center channel (green trace)*, and XR50 surround (red trace). All passive loudspeakers were measured with grills at a distance of 1 meter with a 2.83-volt input and scaled for display purposes." 

Yes, that center channel was terrible.

...


----------

